# Note to self: Never groom when you are upset.



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Luckily, Jack doesn't have a mirror at his level.

I have had a couple of stressful days. A family friend's husband committed suicide and I have been trying to help her out. Just the basics: making sure there is food and drinks. A bunch of us invaded their home and cleaned it top to bottom. 

Yesterday, after doing that I came home and decided that Jack was looking shaggy and I wanted to give him a summer 'do.

OMGosh! Worst haircut EVER! So awful I can't post a picture. What was I thinking? 

Can we say "uneven"? I usually do a decent job on his body. Nope, not yesterday. Most of his torso is roughly, I used the word roughly, 1/2 inch. Except for this 2 inch strip on his belly. I mangled his back legs, got tired while doing his front legs and skipped his head completely.

I probably should call the groomer to have her fix it but I am too embarrassed. 

Tomorrow I am going to try to even him out. Pray for me.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:sorry: At least you learned a valuable lesson. Never give a haircut when you're stressed or tired! I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's husband - what a tragedy. 

I doubt if there's much of anything that would surprise a groomer so just suck it up and take him in......hahaha She will surely understand!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

My doGNess, Pam; how very difficult! Suicide is SO tough to deal with. Good for you and your friends for going over to help out.

As for the grooming, hehe; I understand about the feeling of embarrassment. But I think if I did that to Camellia, I'd throw my hands up and take her to the groomer anyway! At least it wouldn't take a good groomer very long to fix things up! And maybe right now what you need is a little assistance and some time off for yourself.

Also, I think the best groomers would probably hardly bat an eye, considering the circumstances!

Hugs, and my condolences to your friend who lost her husband.

Sat, 24 Mar 2012 15:01:45 (PDT)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You can fix anything! Just study the hair and make little adjustments here and there. Hair grows. I have been there and I have not shown a picture of Dexter for months.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry you have had a rough time. Jack still loves you tho...it will be ok.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have learned to not work (I make stuff) if I am tired, feverish, in a pissy distracted mood that it is better if I go lay down, nap, watch a movie..anything because I will inevitably make mistakes...which usually cost me money to fix (i.e.. sending wrong orders out or screwing up someone's order)..it really is hard to concentrate, 

Kara


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I'll pray for you and your friend, alot to deal with. Hair grows, don't worry about it.


----------

